# Show me your Mule Deer Mounts please!!



## shmingey22

Hi I am looking for some ideas on different Mule deer mounts. I have my head waiting at the taxidermists right now and am just trying to figure out what all I want to do with him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## breiner11

Here is a mount I did for my buddy last year. On a Bill Lancaster pedestal form.


----------



## shmingey22

That's a great looking mount and deer.


----------



## tigers46




----------



## Fletcher43

*mulie*

Customers MT


----------



## shmingey22

Thanks for the posts, those are all some great looking mounts. It's nice to see the different poses.

This is the one mount that I already have and am debating on going with a similar style mount facing the other way so I can put one on each side of the wall or if I want 
to go with a different look. Any recommendations?


----------



## shmingey22

This is the deer I am getting mounted.


----------



## lewie62

Nice buck!


----------



## Matt D

A couple I did for a client last season. The pedistal is custom made out of tiger maple with walnut inlay.


----------



## jimmy bug

shmingey22 said:


> Thanks for the posts, those are all some great looking mounts. It's nice to see the different poses.
> 
> This is the one mount that I already have and am debating on going with a similar style mount facing the other way so I can put one on each side of the wall or if I want
> to go with a different look. Any recommendations?


Yeah a different Taxi, yours is by far the worst mount on this thread


----------



## MarineSTC

Not mine but was at an outfitter's place that I hunted at.


----------



## JerseyJays




----------



## bigcountry24

Very nice bucks


----------



## nimrod-100

Very nice bucks and great ideas for awesome mounts.

The couple from Matt D on the custom made pedestal look fantastic :thumbs_up


----------



## shmingey22

jimmy bug said:


> Yeah a different Taxi, yours is by far the worst mount on this thread


I already took care of that. My first mount was done by a family friend who was just getting into the business and looking for some work. I gave her a shot but without her being a hunter or really all THAT into deer she struggled and closed her doors. I have a well known local guy doing my next one. Might get him to re-do this one was well.


----------



## shmingey22

Matt D said:


> A couple I did for a client last season. The pedistal is custom made out of tiger maple with walnut inlay.
> View attachment 1225974


With that pedistal mount, how hard is it to adapt a wall mount to one of those? The reason I ask is that I really like the idea of the pedistal but if I later on wanted to mount them on the wall and get rid of the pedistil I just wanted to make sure that I would still have that option. If I did get my first mount re-done than I would be VERY tempted at doing something similar.


----------



## JerseyJays

in that case, just tell your taxidermist and he will use a flat backed form with wood on it, instead of a curved foam back..

he can cover it like normal, and when the time is right, all you need to do is screw a hanger on the back...


----------



## shmingey22

Thanks for the info. I'll look into that option.


----------



## shmingey22

My taxidermist just finished picking up my first mount as he is going to be re-doing that one as well. I am going with both of them being mounted on a pedistil. I'm going to have it made with some logs and a few other things. It should turn out well, a little more than I was wanting to spend but I think that in the end it will be great.


----------



## jimmy bug

JerseyJays said:


>


hahahahaha


----------



## weekender21

*CA Mule deer*

Semi sneak


----------



## BP1992

Good thread


----------



## fireguy7521

Unfinished mount, I will post it finished and a better picture (not with my phone) when it is actually done


----------



## Goatboy

Couple ideas for you, my best advise. Make sure you taxidermist is great, not just good or ok. You have to look at it the rest of your life you know what I mean.


----------



## shmingey22

Those are all awesome, thanks for the pictures. I have looked at some previous work of his and am impressed with it. I am not the best at picking out the small details on mounts compared to some so I'm not as picky but I have learned a lot from my last mount and know that this guy is WAY better.


----------



## DavidParenteau

Now thats a Man cave....lol


----------



## fireguy7521

Finally, all done


----------

